# Tugger recomendations



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok I have used tuggers in the past for companys I have worked for. This is the first one we will be purchasing. The companys normally just provided the tugger motor and floor mount base. I wanted to see what you guy's would recomend buying. We need one that will pull up to 4-500MCM's at least 500' with 3 90 degree bends. Also what are the recomended attachments to get with it? I never seen the wheeled bases or arms being used before. I am not sure if any of it would be worth the added price.

Thank's for any help


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone use a Tugger at all? Any info?:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you buy one, you're going to buy the "kit", no doubt. It will come with the gang box, tugger, some rope, a few sheaves, various feed in chutes, etc. I have a few "super tugger" 5,000 lb. units, but I think that the "ultra tugger" is all you can buy now. Greenlee is funny that way. They obsolete their old stuff, so that you can't even buy it, when the new stuff comes out. 

Since you've used them before, you'd be the better judge of whether you can properly setup the tugger unit alone, or whether you need the whole kit. I find myself often throwing the tugger alone in the truck. The whole kit does have wheels, but it does need a forklift to get it on or off a truck. I'm certain it's over 500lbs. If you think you can setup the tugger alone in such a way that you won't rip your panels off the wall, I'd recommend that you do that. You don't absolutely need all the other fandangles unless you're doing many pulls at the same location in a limited period of time (such as shutdown work).

I've pulled the 350's you're going to pull with a block and tackle already, with a porkchop type grip on the conduit pull rope. Granted, it's no fun, but certainly possible if you want to delay a $5,000 tugger purchase.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Does the wheels mean it is mobile but useable at the same time? If it does that almost sounds kind of dangerous when pulling large runs. I know the ones I am used to just bolted to the floor. The new ones also has long arms to stretch inside the panel that I have never used. Are they worth the extra? This is what im looking at but may be overkill for what we do. I always used what the company provided so im not used to which can pull what.

Thank's for the reply
http://www.toolup.com/productinfo.asp?ID=6805&Man=Greenlee&pid={675FFCED-9E0A-484C-8071-5B0A11C9A405}


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like I would have to empty the box load it up then fill it back up with the pieces again. 
You must have a huge crew to pull that in by hand. With me being semi sick sometimes I struggle with my crystal lite packs.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

[email protected]&R said:


> You must have a huge crew to pull that in by hand. .


Nope...



> I've pulled the 350's you're going to pull with a block and tackle already,...


Truth be told, I've done three 600's and one 4/0 75 feet through one 90 by myself with a 3 sheave block and tackle for mechanical advantage and a lot of running back and fourth to lube and arrange the feed end. It was zero fun, but sometimes you do what you gotta do. I seem to remember it taking the best part of a morning. 

I'll post some pictures on another site tomorrow maybe of a block and tackle arrangement (that costs maybe 100 bucks) to pull without a tugger.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Those big bomber wheels are handy with some chains a hammer drill and drop in anchors. AN elephant trunk works good to get in the pipe for underground vaults. There's also those arms that attached to pipes via chains with a wheel at the top.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absoutely amazing!!! Pulling something like that by yourself, You really got a serious drive MD :notworthy 
Oh, but why post the pics on "another site"? why not here?

As far as tuggers, we have 4 of them; a light duty Maxis that sets up in a second for any type of pull. Don't know the weight limit on any of them, but this one I could only see going up to 250's.
We have 2 of the greenlees that bolt to the floor, they're pretty much the 'workhorse' of the tugger industry, very small and simple just sometimes need to get creative with a pulley or two.
We also have, that I didn't know till a few months ago, A giant/monster size greenlee tugger that comes in it's own gangbox with tons of fittings and attachments(requires no bolts), and also multi tons of pulling strength. It also has a gauge in line with the power cord telling how much force it's applying in pounds and with some green yellow red indicators.

We used this bad boy to pull 6 900kcmil runs and it never got out of the green, I imagine we could've done the pull with the standard bolt down tugger


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> We also have, that I didn't know till a few months ago, A giant/monster size greenlee tugger that comes in it's own gangbox with tons of fittings and attachments(requires no bolts), and also multi tons of pulling strength. It also has a gauge in line with the power cord telling how much force it's applying in pounds and with some green yellow red indicators.


Yeah, that sounds just like Greenlee's Ultra Tugger that Ken is asking about. It's basically a small version of the Hogg-Davis puller that the utilities use to pull overhead conductors for miles.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> We have 2 of the greenlees that bolt to the floor, they're pretty much the 'workhorse' of the tugger industry, very small and simple just sometimes need to get creative with a pulley or two.


That is the ones I am used to using. They always worked fine for us. I was just woundering if the monster with the bells and whistles is worth it or even maybe the normal ones with the bells and whistles. I guess all in all I know the tugger im going with just not sure if the 2 grand is worth it for the bells and whistles. I guess in the end after buying the sheaves and such to make the normal one do the work the package would be the best option. I know sheaves cost a mint alone.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 5, 2007)

*tuggers*

greenlee is the most popular tuggers their is also maxis tools really coming out with some awesome tools check them out put if i was ever to buy another tugger the greenlee 9000 lb tugger with wheeled setup floor mount, transformer pit attachment , and pole attachment


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Saw this on craigs list, I have no idea if it is a good deal, just an FYI on a used greenlee tugger

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/tls/274746471.html


----------

